

Ask HN: How best to pay offshore resources? - zenocon

Hi, I have a consulting S-corp that I've been running for about 6 years with me as the sole employee.  I use Paychex for payroll, and all my contracts are corp-to-corp.  Now, I'm trying to bootstrap a startup, and I have a lingering consulting project that is about 70% done, and I want to hire someone to help me finish it, so I can devote all my time to the startup.  I ended up finding a great resource, and it just so happens that he is Romanian.  I didn't go looking for an offshore resource, it just happened that way.  Anyway, I'm unsure how best to pay him, and I was wondering if anyone on HN might be able to provide some guidance or resources?
======
trapexit
Your bank can probably set you up for doing international wire transfers using
online banking. The fees are usually substantial on both sides of the
transaction, however. For smaller jobs, I usually pay foreign freelancers
using PayPal.

~~~
zenocon
Thanks, I guess I should have clarified -- I think PayPal will work fine to
actually handle the transaction. I guess the thing I'm wondering about is how
to handle the tax / reporting side of things.

~~~
sixtofour
Your accountant should tell you this.

------
iapi
You can try out guys like payoneer.com they offer loadable debit cards
worldwide or try to get SWIFT transfer facility with your bank.

